# Display screen lights



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

I've been seeing a lot of people change the little leds in their display screen on brutes ans wondering if you could do it on sportsman too.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Are you referring to the digital or dial based dash?






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

See where it's the dial screen. Shouldn't be too big of a deal.

I'd like to see what it looks like with the cover off. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh i just now thought about that. Mine has the speedometer around a small screen at the bottom. Theirs really no point now


----------

